
Citymapper Mobility Index - BerislavLopac
https://citymapper.com/cmi
======
presentation
I wonder what this actually represents in Tokyo, where I live. Trains,
restaurants and more are packed as usual, though Citymapper claims it’s one of
the least mobile cities now - guess that might be more a representation of the
fact that barely anyone here uses Citymapper at all since the data is much
worse than local apps, and whoever is might be risk averse? Not to mention,
when I used Citymapper I pretty much never hit the Go button, which would mess
with their definitions as well.

------
aaron695
Needs more cities but very cool.

TomTom do similar -

[https://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/traffic-index/wuhan-
traffic/](https://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/traffic-index/wuhan-traffic/)

This data is underrated. Or maybe it's well rated and used in silos in fintech
and security.

